# Cruze Trunk?



## Yama1yzf (Feb 13, 2011)

I just picked up my car last nite and I cannot seem to find a way to unlatch the trunk from inside the car. The manual only seems to talk about remotely opening it. Am I missing something? Maybe a button under the trunk lid or something?


----------



## Ninety8NeonACR (Dec 25, 2010)

Yama1yzf said:


> I just picked up my car last nite and I cannot seem to find a way to unlatch the trunk from inside the car. The manual only seems to talk about remotely opening it. Am I missing something? Maybe a button under the trunk lid or something?


I read somewhere that holding the unlock button by the cd player down for about 3 seconds might pop the trunk on some models.


----------



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

*Trunk release button outside....*

Put your hand below the chevy bow tie emblem, above the license plate and you will feel a rubber membrane....push it up. Trunk opens!


----------



## jlalill (Nov 1, 2010)

Yama1yzf said:


> I just picked up my car last nite and I cannot seem to find a way to unlatch the trunk from inside the car. The manual only seems to talk about remotely opening it. Am I missing something? Maybe a button under the trunk lid or something?


i hope you are still not in the trunk...lol

seriously though..this trunk matter seems to be a little 'quirk' in getting use to..or maybe future models will change the trunk access/opening etc. system


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

There are only 2 ways to open it.

1. Using the key fob with the fob NOT in the ignition.
2. Using the exterior button under the chrome strip of the trunk while the car is unlocked.


----------



## elwood58 (Feb 2, 2011)

robertbick said:


> There are only 2 ways to open it.
> 
> 1. Using the key fob with the fob NOT in the ignition.
> 2. Using the exterior button under the chrome strip of the trunk while the car is unlocked.


3. Using the emergency release cable from inside the trunk


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

jaygeo1 said:


> Put your hand below the chevy bow tie emblem, above the license plate and you will feel a rubber membrane....push it up. Trunk opens!


 Jay - you can do that from _inside the car?_


----------



## Yama1yzf (Feb 13, 2011)

robertbick said:


> There are only 2 ways to open it.
> 
> 1. Using the key fob with the fob NOT in the ignition.
> 2. Using the exterior button under the chrome strip of the trunk while the car is unlocked.



Love these forums.....thanks everyone. I was doing the membrane thing (I had one on my Genesis) but not with the doors unlocked. The Genesis had a proximity key which is why it opened even with the doors locked.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

SilverCruzer said:


> Jay - you can do that from _inside the car?_


 
Stretch Armstrong can.

View attachment 129


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

SilverCruzer said:


> Jay - you can do that from _inside the car?_


You can't? It is a small car


----------



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

*Ok,ok!..............*



Yama1yzf said:


> I just picked up my car last nite and I cannot seem to find a way to unlatch the trunk from inside the car. The manual only seems to talk about remotely opening it. Am I missing something? _*Maybe a button under the trunk lid or something?*_


I was just responding to *this part* of the quote.....wow, you guys are sooooo picky!  Here is the fix: Tie 30# test fish line to the emergency pull handle inside the truck (as mentioned above by _*elwood 58*_) and run the line between the fold down rear seat backs, right up to the console...tie a pull ring to the other end of the line...


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

jaygeo1 said:


> i was just responding to *this part* of the quote.....wow, you guys are sooooo picky!  here is the fix: Tie 30# test fish line to the emergency pull handle inside the truck (as mentioned above by _*elwood 58*_) and run the line between the fold down rear seat backs, right up to the console...tie a pull ring to the other end of the line...



*lol.......*


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

jaygeo1 said:


> I was just responding to *this part* of the quote.....wow, you guys are sooooo picky!  Here is the fix: Tie 30# test fish line to the emergency pull handle inside the truck (as mentioned above by _*elwood 58*_) and run the line between the fold down rear seat backs, right up to the console...tie a pull ring to the other end of the line...


Sell the remote trunk kit on ebay as an accessory for $94.99.


----------

